# [iOS] Charte Graphique



## Sethii (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Oui, c'est toujours Noobator qui a encore une question.

Existe-t-il une charte graphique pour les applis iOS. J'entends par la des conseil quand aux couleurs à la mise en page, etc.

Le design n'a jamais été mon fort,aussi voudrais-je m'en inspirer.

Merci

Sethii


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Juillet 2011)

http://developer.apple.com/library/...tual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html


----------



## Sethii (13 Juillet 2011)

merci pour le lien


----------

